# Deso (Green River) open



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

2tomcat2 said:


> As of this morning, BLM is still allowing launches from Sand Wash...however,
> as stated in shuttle thread, RRT is on an 18 day shut down and BLM can
> change Deso status at any time. April 8 launch was available on Rec.gov
> a few minutes ago



There's always Redtail aviation


----------



## 2tomcat2 (May 27, 2012)

Yes, thanks for the reminder!


----------

